# How many guns and/or mags do you carry



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Recently I have started carrying anywhere from two to three guns on me depending where I'm going. I may have only one, or I may have up to three, but usually no more than two at any given time. I always have at least one back up magazine on me for the respective pistol, and if I'm carrying only my .380, I may have two back up magazines. 

I know at least one of you doesn't carry at all (Saildesign), but for those of you who do carry, what are your habits and why?


----------



## TurboHonda (Aug 4, 2012)

Here in flyover country I don't anticipate a prolonged standoff with organized zealots, yet. I carry for the emergency need that should be over in a short time. Therefore, my current carry protocol is one gun with full magazine cocked and locked. No extra magazine, but ask me again in a few months.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

If i'm going somewhere that I feel would require 2 or 3 guns... i'd avoid going there. That's kind of ridiculous. 
One gun that i'm proficient with is plenty imo... maybe a back-up mag or a knife... at least for the average person. I don't think there is a need to be armed to the teeth unless your going into a combat/hot zone.

I wonder what a jury would think if they heard someone involved in a shooting was carrying 3 guns on them... maybe it could be construed as someone looking for a gunfight.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

I see your point, which is partly why I posted this question. I don't always carry two/three guns. Like I said, recently I have carried two, maybe three. Of course, the fact that I have not gotten into any fights, period, sort of takes care of what a jury might think. I don't go places where I think I might need more than one gun, and I avoid conflict like the plague. Mainly, for the time being, I've just been experimenting with which gun I want to make my main EDC. So I may take up to three with me, and leave one or two in the truck. Truth is I don't expect to have to use any of them! And I'm not going to unless I am absolutely pushed into a corner. My philosophy is do what you can to walk away. Leave your pride at home! Better yet, rid yourself of pride altogether. Forget you have a weapon of any kind, and do your best to leave it in the holster.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

GCBHM said:


> <snip>I know at least one of you doesn't carry at all (Saildesign), but for those of you who do carry, what are your habits and why?


Blam! There goes my False Flag operation for this thread. 

Seriously, though, I'm always interested to read threads like this - not to make light of them or belittle them, but because it is just SO foreign to my upbringing and general way of life.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Well, Sail, I like to search for information. It's just what I do! I like to gain the perspectives and insights of others. I find it very interesting to see what others think about things. I'm always striving to improve the way I am and the way I do things, and I have found the best way to go about that is truly educating yourself through independent study and research. I love raw responses like TAP provided b/c it brings out things I may not have thought of, or it may confirm something I was already thinking. Knowing TAP is a LEO also gives me some insight into how that side of the law may think about such things, which I find extremely invaluable. I'd much rather learn some things in here than on the street per se.


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

One gun one extra mag. I don't carry 100% of the time. (I know my choice, can't carry at work)

I travel a lot for work. My travels let me see how people live in different parts of the country. I was working near Chicago and Gary ,IN. I was working at night doing testing for quite a few nights. It was in the summer and all night you could hear the pop, pop ,pop,. I thought the fourth of July is over. A guy I was working with from that area explained those weren't fireworks. I was naïve to what the world is like in some parts of the country. That really changed my view about needing a weapon. I live in a pretty nice neighborhood very quiet so I like some was kinda sheltered from what it can be like in other parts. I now have weapons at the ready in my house and on my person when possible. There is true evil in this world and it can show up anywhere.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

GCBHM said:


> Well, Sail, I like to search for information. It's just what I do! I like to gain the perspectives and insights of others. I find it very interesting to see what others think about things. I'm always striving to improve the way I am and the way I do things, and I have found the best way to go about that is truly educating yourself through independent study and research. I love raw responses like TAP provided b/c it brings out things I may not have thought of, or it may confirm something I was already thinking. Knowing TAP is a LEO also gives me some insight into how that side of the law may think about such things, which I find extremely invaluable. I'd much rather learn some things in here than on the street per se.


I hear ya. A day without learning something is generally wasted (unless you ate bacon, of course...) And it's always good to read about things you DON'T know.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

I could eat my weight in bacon!


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

I thought libs were "anti" bacon. Because they think it is unhealthy. It should be ripped from our hands like large sodas and replaced with some carrots and soy milk.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

rustygun said:


> I thought libs were "anti" bacon. Because they think it is unhealthy. It should be ripped from our hands like large sodas and replaced with some carrots and soy milk.


That's not liberals, that's Crunchy Granolas.... DO try to keep up.


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

Doesn't granola have gluten. Libs are also gluten intolerant.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

No, that's Bloomberg. He's not a liberal. He's an elitist idiot. Granola and bacon...now there's a breakfast for champions!


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

I am so confused. I use bacon to lube the eggs " yolks and all" with some toast to sop up the yolk.


----------



## high pockets (Apr 25, 2011)

Since we seem to have gotten onto a bacon kick, I like bacon sandwiches, the unhealthier, the better. That's 4 strips of bacon, some mayonaise, some cheese, 4 more strips of bacon with the two standard pieces of bread.

Back to the subject at hand; 1 gun-15+1, with one 15 round mag in the car, or pocket. and a box of 25 hollow points in the console. Of course this is Atlanta.

GC, just HOW bad has BHM gotten that you need 3 guns? I know it had some unpleasant areas when Arrington was mayor, but I've been gone a while.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

LOL!! Well, BHM has had one of the highest crime rates in the US for a number of years now, and I work downtown where the crime is most prevelant. However, on the whole, if you know where the crime is it is easy to avoid. Truthfully, what really got me to carrying three guns (although I usually only have one on me when I'm not in the truck) is b/c I have recently bought a couple, and I'm really just working to decide which I want to make my EDC. 

I have carried the Glock 19 for a while, but I have the G42 and just got the HK VP9. It isn't something I will do as a practice, to carry two guns on me. For the last couple weeks I have carried either the G19 or the HK, and the G42 as a back up just to see how it works. I've about run that course, so now it's down to decided which gun do I want to carry as an EDC. The Glock 19 or the HK VP9. I'll decide it soon. It just seemed like a good discussion point to find out what others do.


----------



## Scorpion8 (Jan 29, 2011)

GCBHM said:


> ... but for those of you who do carry, what are your habits and why?


Around town, one gun with 2 mags. Why? I don't want to look like I'm armed for war in what's a nominally peaceful burg. Out in the woods, there's always a small emergency backup gun (Taurus PT22) hidden discreetly in case any two-legged critters get uppity with the primary weapons.


----------



## high pockets (Apr 25, 2011)

The VP9 is a little too big IMO fo CC. My CC of choice is the HK P30S. Since I have only fired one Glock, and have no idea which one it was, I have no idea as to the size of a Glock 91.

Stay out of those "bad" parts of Bham, and you'll be better off.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

The Glock 19 is 7.28" overall length, and the VP9 is 7.34", so it's not that much of a difference. The P30 is 7.12", but it is a little wider than the VP9. The Glock 19 is a little better for EDC, but the VP9 isn't too bad. Not like carrying the Sig P226 with an overall length of 7.70"! It's just a big gun! 

I shot the P30 v2 and hated it. That trigger pull is horrendous! But I bet the v1 is pretty nice in the DA/SA action. I skirt the bad parts and have never had any kind of real confrontation in my 43 years, so my goal is to keep that track record.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

rustygun said:


> Doesn't granola have gluten. Libs are also gluten intolerant.


REAL Libs aren't intolerant - we leave that to the Tea Potties...


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Oh boy...here we go!


----------

